# How to rid of Hydra?



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Help im infected!

I made a post a few weeks ago saying something was brought in my tank by my live plants. I Scrubed the tank many times during water change but they keep coming back. I think they are hydras, its so tiny its hard to tell. They are filmy clear color and connected on stick end then other end is moving with the water. I have some zebra danios in there helping to finish the cycle and they are uneffected by them. I just want them out, anyone know how?

Any suggestions will be appreciated

thanks

kris


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

WC and reduce the amount of feeding.....also be sure ure vaccuming the substrate and try cleaning the filter pads incase theyrehiding in there as well .


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Are you feeding live baby brine shrimp?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i doubt hes feeding his danios BS especially while cycling with them though it is a possibility.....do they look similar *** never compared the two?


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Just feeding the danios normal flake food. Already been doing light feeding, only enough to where its gone in a min or 2. Will cory cats or Ottos eat them?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's pretty common in a new tank.

Increase water changes and decrease feeding amounts. Try not to give them more than they can consume in 30 seconds. If it takes them two minutes to eat what you're offering, you are overfeeding. :thumb:


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh glad im not the only one, Thought I was just having more bad luck with this new tank.

Been doing weekly 40% water changes, but trying not to throw my cycle off to much. I always scrub all the plants and vacum sand. Guess I will just keep it up and hope they go away. **** pesty parasites

From my research I hear chemicals called Fenbendazole/flubendozole or fluke tabs will work. But I have no experience with those chemicals and didnt want to mess up my cycling tank thats just about done.

Also is it true that blue gouramies and trichogasters eat these annoying things.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think most any fish will make a quick snack of them :wink: good thing not goin with the chemicals....just keep up the water changes and dont overfeed.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone have pics of these? The stuff growing on my tank doesnt really look like its moving in the water... it looks more like a tiny blob of white gum that somebody tried to pull off and a little bit is still stuck. but it doesnt move at all or extend into the tank. Definitely white though. I'm trying to breed more dither fish for my cichlid tanks - danios in this tank and will these growths eat my newly hatching fry?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

hard to know if it will harm the fry without knowing exactly what it is?.....have u increased ure WC's and reduced feeding?


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

well, I have a screen hanging in there .. breeding the danios... so WC have not been in a week and I havent fed live foods, but wonder if the hatched danio eggs were the live food! I am wondering why I'm seeing no fry in here!!


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Took a Piece of one of my plants with the **** on it to the Fish store. Manager told me it was a algae, but i doubt it. Had my lights off for 3 days straight it the stuff contined to grow. Added a BN pleco to help clean it up.


----------

